# relay campervan



## smithy2104 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hello
Just thought i would show you my self build efforts, built it about 8yrs ago changed a few things along the way, love going away in it and hopefully will for a few more years yet.
:cheers:


----------



## Robmac (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Tbear (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks pretty damn good to me.

Richard


----------



## herbenny (Jul 7, 2012)

Thats lovely I really like that


----------



## moggy (Jul 7, 2012)

*van*



smithy2104 said:


> View attachment 6458View attachment 6459View attachment 6460View attachment 6461View attachment 6462View attachment 6463Hello
> Just thought i would show you my self build efforts, built it about 8yrs ago changed a few things along the way, love going away in it and hopefully will for a few more years yet.
> :cheers:



great looking bus mate


----------



## Firefox (Jul 7, 2012)

That looks very smart Smithy  Real pro-build territory that one with proper boards, finishing, and edgings. I love the size of it, very compact but a lot of features. And a nice dog too!

Do keep us posted on your adventures and the things you are doing to your van.


----------



## ellisboy (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice van Chap! :banana:


----------



## al n sal (Jul 8, 2012)

like it, looks very well built....


----------



## mandymops (Jul 8, 2012)

*Wow!*

That looks a bit jolly proffesional.


----------



## n brown (Jul 8, 2012)

very sound job mate ! did you buy in the doors or how have you made them,can't quite see the details in the pics,well thought out design too.


----------



## Deleted member 14127 (Jul 8, 2012)

Lovely van smithy - is one of those taken at Bowleaze Cove?


----------



## smithy2104 (Jul 8, 2012)

I purchased the boards and edging from a supplier in halesowen all sourced from a suplier to Avondale so the wood is light weight, my wife and myself decided what we wanted from the van (she drew the designs) we then fitted the floor and roof and put in the windows together with the gas and electrics.i then made the frame work and made the doors to size as i went along,   we have 2 dogs hence the need for the awning they sleep in there together with an external toilet we also have an external shower fitted at the back of the van  and that makes us totally independant (wild camping) over the years that we have been using it the one regret that we have is that we didn't build a long wheel base unit , its great fun and we have toured Scotland and lots of areas in the uk


----------



## nij (Aug 2, 2012)

AMAZING!

Seriously, that looks pro not home built! You are very tallented


----------



## Viktor (Aug 2, 2012)

Tbear said:


> Looks pretty damn good to me.
> 
> Richard



:ditto:


----------



## RattyCamper (Aug 13, 2012)

Thats is a very well put together van.
I like it 

I will be rebuilding my interior soon shame the old vw doesn't really come with a lot of room!


----------



## DrewDunnRespect (Aug 23, 2012)

*you pro*

pro built that like cos unless you are a joiner well jesus thats good and welldunn for doing it it must have took some graft 

drew


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Aug 23, 2012)

Excellent job.


----------



## smithy2104 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind comments, i learnt how to build by watching work colleagues and was trained 17th edition elec and gas during my 2 years at Avondale as a quality auditor and left there in 2001, it was a great place to work , lovely people with a lot of pride in there work


----------



## treadlightly (Sep 8, 2012)

*hi*



smithy2104 said:


> View attachment 6458View attachment 6459View attachment 6460View attachment 6461View attachment 6462View attachment 6463Hello
> Just thought i would show you my self build efforts, built it about 8yrs ago changed a few things along the way, love going away in it and hopefully will for a few more years yet.
> :cheers:



is one of your photos taken at barton on sea ? i recognise the place immediately. where if you dont mind me asking did you wildcamp and did everything go ok ? thankyou


----------

